# Rapper wants to study martial arts



## Mc Qoorbs (Mar 12, 2005)

Wassup all...Im new to this martial arts thing so bear with me...i have no idea of what i should look for in a teacher...as a matter of fact i dont even know what art im going to choose!I am 19 years of age(is it too late?)People have told me karate is the weakest art because it progresses so slowly...most have told me my best bet would be to study Capoeira because of its fast paced progress.

Recently i have been looking towards the path of Ninjitsu.Thing is i dont really know whether or not studying this art in the USA would be of any great benefit because im not sure of whether or not the traditions are still used or if they have been "americanized" to the point of the art missing some of its original validity.I also dont know any schools that teach it in the Los angeles area or what i should look for if i were to find one and make a visit.Does physical stature play a role in martial arts and effectivesness?

Stats:
6'0
220
very quick and agile-4.4 in 40yds

All comments and suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Han-Mi (Mar 12, 2005)

I don't know anything about ninjitsu, so I'll stay away from that.  Capoeria is not fast paced at all. In fact, it is quite unorthodox and relatively difficult to perform.  Karate, is the pure form is not very easy to find anymore, most places advertise as karate, but are usually something different, karate is just an easy word to advertise to people who do not know the difference between styles.  With your stature and athletic ability, I would place you for TKD, thai boxing or a similar art.  And you're never too old to start, there are students in my class that are over 40 and just recently began. Of course plenty of tall people have had success in Kenpo and kung-fu and plenty of other arts, but my knowledge is based in Tae Kwon Do with a little amount of training in various other arts.  
  The reason I suggest Tae Kwon Do is because with the reach you undoubtedly have, you would be very hard to get close to if you could learn a good kicking art and learn your distance and timing well.
   The best thing to look into is the instructor.  The students will be happy or they wouldn't be there, but you should go to prospect schools(use your yellow pages) and watch a class or two, talk to the instructor and if possible try it out before you start.  Many schools offer a short trial period of a day to a week.  

I hope that helps, Let us all know how it goes


----------



## rutherford (Mar 12, 2005)

Feel free to come down to the Ninjutsu section and check us out.  In Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu, we always tell students to go directly to the source whenever possible.  I have not had the pleasure of training in Japan with our Soke (GrandMaster, family head) Dr. Masaaki Hatsumi, but this is something I plan to do at the first opportunity and as frequently as possible.

These are some good links for finding Bujinkan schools:

http://www.winjutsu.com/winlinks.html
http://www.ninjutsu.com/dojos-links.shtml#California


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 12, 2005)

Mc Qoorbs, Welcome to Martial Talk.

 You will find a wealth of information about many arts, and plenty of good advice on choosing a school.

 The number one thing you will hear, is "GO CHECK SOME OUT" and thats wise advice... visit as many schools for as many styles as you can, and find what "fits"... its the best way, I think.


----------



## AnimEdge (Mar 12, 2005)

What i would do is to look around and see what styles are close to you and that you can afford to go to 3-5 years then take there "Free Week of Classes" advertisment and see whitch one you like most then go from there

I pretty much Agree with Han-Mi's statement, Ninjutsu is iffy becouse everyone has diffrent views on what it is/should be so you may get some flak if you choose Ninjutsu (plus there are some fakes out there) and Karate is a pretty well spred name so its used common place for any actual style, i know lil about the rest you stated

But look around your area, see whats there and go from there


----------



## rutherford (Mar 12, 2005)

AnimEdge said:
			
		

> I pretty much Agree with Han-Mi's statement, Ninjutsu is iffy becouse everyone has diffrent views on what it is/should be so you may get some flak if you choose Ninjutsu (plus there are some fakes out there) . . .




You agree with Han-Mi?  If you don't know much about Ninjutsu and won't say anything about it, why do you have it listed as your art of choice?  

Don't worry, AnimEdge, I'm just giving you guf for fun.  


It does illustrate the point well.  There are serious flame wars and attacks of ego surrounding Ninjutsu and the frauds that tend to use the term Ninjitsu.  And, there are a folks who who attack Ninjutsu as "not combat effective", which is just absolutely hilarious from my point of view, or as based only in myth.

Keep in mind, this happens to everybody.  There is no art which does not have its detractors, the folks who always scream from the outside, "You guys suck!"

It's a sad fact of life, and the only honest thing they really have to say is, "Your art is not for me."

There is a huge variety in Martial Arts.  This is why it's recommended that you experience some different arts before choosing one.  And, people often say "Choose a teacher, not an art" because this is a really critical point as well.  Not only do you need somebody who will teach you proper technique and application - you also need somebody who you learn from well and who energizes you to keep coming back and pushes your training as far as it can go.


----------



## phlaw (Mar 12, 2005)

With you being near LA I would suggest checking out Larry Tatum is Passedena  www.ltatum.com.  TKD could be good, but when I lived near LA I checked alot of the TKD schools and all of them I saw were sport oriented.

Good Luck!


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 13, 2005)

rutherford said:
			
		

> And, people often say "Choose a teacher, not an art" because this is a really critical point as well. Not only do you need somebody who will teach you proper technique and application - you also need somebody who you learn from well and who energizes you to keep coming back and pushes your training as far as it can go.


Pay attention to this.  This is perhaps one of the best pieces of advice that you may receive.  

The fact is, given the wide variety of different arts out there to choose from, and the lack of universal promotion standards within each art, you may get the "right art", yet have an unskilled teacher.  Follow up in your research by investigating lineages, and ask around about that instructor's reputation in the Martial Arts community.  If you do your research, you will be rewarded in the end.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi Mc Qoorbs

19 is not "too old" at all - people start at all different ages.

The best thing to do is to check out different studios and different instructors, as others have already said here.  Most decent places should let you watch and/or take a free class to see what you think.  Don't sign any kind of contract until you are good and ready.  I've trained at places where there are no contracts, so otherwise I really couldn't tell you much about those.

Another thing that might help you figure out where you want to train is to (while you're looking for a good instructor) think about what you want to get out of learning martial arts.  Is it mostly a good workout, is it to learn certain skills or to train certain attributes...?  Thinking about that can also help you figure out where you want to be.

Keep us posted on what you decide to do!


----------



## still learning (Mar 13, 2005)

Hello, Try to find martial arts schools that are close to home. Check out the hours and days availablilty to train. Look at as many schools and styles before choosing. Talk to the teachers and students in your age group. The cost may be a factor. 

 Most of all try to find aschool that forcus on real style of fighting with stand-up fighting and grappling stuffs. Check-out some Kempo schools too.

  Read any of Marc " the animal " Macyoung  books and you will know what I mean.   

  Oh and trust your instincts when choosing a teacher and school. .....Aloha
  Your insides will let you know what's the best for you!


----------



## Peter Steeves (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm in Los Angeles, and I'm one of those "ninjutsu" teachers. Actually, ninjutsu is only one of the lineages that we teach at my location - and we teach scroll by scroll, technique by technique from a small handful of *historical lineages*.

You'll have to learn some history, some Japanese terminology, some "pressure points" and desire to be in really good physical condition (flexible and strong). There are Basics classes available to teach you how all the technical parts work, Intermediate classes to learn how they can be used to stop certain attacks against you, and and higher level training that gets pretty intense.

Want more info? Look at our site:*http://www.Jinenkan-LA.com*

Quick checklist: 
*Combat Effective*: Yes - I've found this out, others have, too.
*Historically True*: Yes - I lived in Japan for 5+ years and trained constantly.

More questions? Call the school, ask for me (Peter): *310-477-8425*


----------



## still learning (Mar 19, 2005)

Hello, Take a Judo,jujitsu, or grapping class first. (few years) before movingl on to a striking type of art.  Check it out anyway?  .....Aloha


----------



## andy (Sep 12, 2005)

Howdy!!!
the best way to know is by doing the legwork, (haha). seriously go to all differant types of classes and talk to the instructors and students and see what fits your personality best. All systems have merit. I think it's a matter of finding one that fits your personality. IMO


----------



## RichK (Sep 12, 2005)

First sit down, then close your eyes and breathe a couple times. Now that you have calmed down think about what YOU want to get out of studying martial arts. There are various reasons why people study, advancing quickly through rank should not be one of them. Don't take people laughing about you starting at 19 (thinking you are too old). Most of us are old  myself being a young 40. Fitness: Muay Thai, TKD, BJJ. Philosphical: Aikido, Traditional Jujitsu. Self defense: American Kenpo, Taijutsu. (Everyone, these are just quick examples off the top of my head, no point besides the one my head comes to.) Look around at a couple schools near you, check out the times to see if it fits into your schedule, watch the instructors teach (it may take more than a few days at one school as there are numerous instructors per school, especially at Mr Tatum's). Take the introductory course at several ones to see if it fits you. Your size and weight are similar to mine (6' 228pds) I have studied TKD, Aikido, Jujitsu and American Kenpo and workout with my brother every now and then (he teaches"ninjitsu"). Hope this helps.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome to martial talk.



What exactly is it that you are looking to get out of martial arts, maybe that may help us answer your questions a bit. Not the style itself, but what are you most interested in learning?



19 is a good age to start, your age is not a factor


----------



## rutherford (Sep 13, 2005)

Since March, Mc Qoorbs has found a martial art he likes and has continued to be a valued presence on Martial Talk.  

This is a dead thread.


----------



## CrankyDragon (Sep 13, 2005)

Reality check: Who cares your a rapper?

 Reality check: Its never too late.  Im 38 and getting started in Aikido, we have another white belt in his 50's.

 Thats all....


----------



## Mc Qoorbs (Sep 14, 2005)

NGAzone said:
			
		

> Reality check: Who cares your a rapper?
> 
> Reality check: Its never too late.  Im 38 and getting started in Aikido, we have another white belt in his 50's.
> 
> Thats all....


Common Sense:Nobody had to care, but since this was my first post on the forums, i gave a simple glimpse in the form of the word Rapper to quickly describe who i am as a formal introduction.

However,i do agree and appreciate the age comment.


----------



## CrankyDragon (Sep 14, 2005)

Mc Qoorbs said:
			
		

> Common Sense:Nobody had to care, but since this was my first post on the forums, i gave a simple glimpse in the form of the word Rapper to quickly describe who i am as a formal introduction.
> 
> However,i do agree and appreciate the age comment.


 NP, your welcome on the age help! The intro kinda came off as "Look at me", dont know if that was the intention, and I dont know if most people or anybody read it that way, but for myself its what I was reading. At any rate, if your a good rapper, give these young guys some hope, please! Realize your words make great impressions on the minds of youths, negative and violent style raps are very popular. How do I know? Im an officer in a juvenile detention center for the last 2.5 yrs. I hate how these young guys get into so much trouble over having a certian "mindset". They will frequently rap out some of the most offensive raps, which is not permitted. Give them somthing to look forward to in life, please!

 Anyway, back to MA's... The martial art that is best is the one you enjoy practicing. If you like it and it "feels right" to you, its what you were ment to study. Theres so many different styles, and no one is truley better than another. The attitude of many is "If a gung-fu guy and a karate guy got into a fight, which would win? ......... Simple. The one with the most skill." Get the idea?

  Best of luck to ya!
  Andrew


----------



## Mc Qoorbs (Sep 22, 2005)

NGAzone said:
			
		

> NP, your welcome on the age help! The intro kinda came off as "Look at me", dont know if that was the intention, and I dont know if most people or anybody read it that way, but for myself its what I was reading. At any rate, if your a good rapper, give these young guys some hope, please! Realize your words make great impressions on the minds of youths, negative and violent style raps are very popular. How do I know? Im an officer in a juvenile detention center for the last 2.5 yrs. I hate how these young guys get into so much trouble over having a certian "mindset". They will frequently rap out some of the most offensive raps, which is not permitted. Give them somthing to look forward to in life, please!


Well id certainly want to rap aggressively in a Juvenile detention center where my aggressiveness could very well play on my respect rank amongst the masses.

People have the wrong perception of hip hop art and lyricism...and think its all negative...poor black people rapping about guns money and hoes, when in all actuality,in its original and raw form its nothing of the sort...besides everybody wants to rap now and what most of you people see is the wrong side of hip hop,that of which i dont represent.Its also funny how its thought that if you rap...you must have had a bad life...well those stereotypes are the funniest!...courtesy of shallow minded individuals!Yo.Thanx for that comment man i take that very seriously,cuz giving people something to live for,and passing knowledge on beat etc. is the point of it!



Btw i have been taking Ninjutsu on and off for about 7 months now.Its great.Thank you all.


----------

